

Show HN: Mashing up Facebook, Pinterest and Amazon for Christmas - reso
http://www.giftsforyourfriends.com/

======
nano81
Nice! It would be cool if the recommendations gave a hint of why it was
recommended (e.g. "We recommended this because X liked Y on Facebook, or
pinned Z on pinterest")

~~~
reso
Good call, adding it!

------
JohnLBevan
Great site - unfortunately I'm based in the UK and a number of the
recommendations only exist on Amazon.com; not .co.uk. If you could make this
international that would be great - though I suspect that's lower on your
priority list than it is on my wishlist.

~~~
JohnLBevan
Another nice feature would be a price range filter.

~~~
JohnLBevan
When searching for friends by name, if I have a friend called Jonathan Smith
and I type Jon Smith the filter stops the moment I hit space. It would be good
to put wildcards around spaces, or build a dictionary of synonym names (not
sure what the proper word for that is).

------
caleywoods
Would like to have it examine my posts / likes, etc and recommend gifts for
me, just so I can see what it would tell others.

~~~
bluehat
I'd love that too, so I know how much to trust it

------
daemon13
Cool idea,

some recommendations are spot on, but some are a bit wierd [recommending
annual Maxim's subscription for my wife - this I consider wierd... :-)]

Check for the possible bug - when I was paging down and the adtl data was
being fetched from the server the page kind of flashed, i.e. the scrolling was
not smooth [Ubuntu, FF].

Overall - really like it, good luck!

------
matthuggins
Man, I can't access this as work, but this sounds exactly like what I've been
working on in my free time. Props to you if it's anything like I'm
envisioning.

~~~
matthuggins
Now that I'm home and have checked it out, I'm glad to see that our ideas do
differ in some ways. I do like how simple & easy to use your app is though!

~~~
reso
Thanks! Don't worry about us stealing your steam, this is mostly a
side/revenue-project for us.

~~~
matthuggins
No worries, I enjoy seeing these kinds of projects on HN. :)

I tried to send you an email using the footer on your site, but I'm wondering
if there is a better/preferred way that I can reach out to you directly.

------
nvr219
It's stuck on "loading" for me when I select anyone's name. Using Chrome on
Windows 8.

~~~
reso
Spinning up more dyno's. Sorry!

------
manulp
I really love it, already found a new gift for someone!

